# Soak em or not



## hookman (Oct 3, 2008)

When cold smoking cheese do i still soak the chips or use em dry?


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 3, 2008)

Still?  No you dont have to soak your chips, ever.


----------



## doctor phreak (Oct 3, 2008)

hook i do not soak my chips especially cold smoking....i am gettin ready to do some cream cheese this saturday..using apple and also doing some with cherry wood.....then smoking some block chedder using hickory


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 3, 2008)

When cold smoking you probably won't be using a lot of chips at one time, feed them dry to your coals and try to get enough air to the chips.


----------

